# Our New pup...Maggie!



## labeda14 (Nov 14, 2009)

I have been trolling for a few months now and since we just picked up our girl i thought i would formally say hello!

this has been a great resource for us so far...thanks for all of the help!

Cheers, 

Doug


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

Congrats on the new pup!! She is very pretty. Hope you have many years of love and fun with her.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Congrats, she's a good looking pup.
Good luck with her....remember..........patience ;D


----------



## labeda14 (Nov 14, 2009)

thanks for the nice comments...we are pretty partial to her 

we have been making really good progress with the crate (although today is her first full day at home alone, in the crate) and she is doing really well with pottying outside. she loves to just follow us around, it is very neat!

she is nipping a lot, we are trying to get that under control (we have only had her a few days) and apparently one of my wife's coworkers spouses is a dog trainer so we are going to enrol her in some training classes.

patients does seem to be key, but we are really having a great time with her!

cheers


----------



## JulieE (Feb 19, 2010)

Congrats on your new puppy!
Our little Maggie is almost 5 months. I remember the nipping too. I can tell you that at 14 weeks she was a different puppy. It seemed overnight she stopped nipping. 
Julie


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

give her lots of toys as well, she can nip on them instead of you two ;D
also, when she gets a little older and the teething starts she might get back into the nipping stage, we used ice cubes. we would give her as many as she wanted because it number the pain for her somewhat.

take lots of pics of her, she will grow quickly.


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

Congrats on the new puppy. Before you know it she'll be all grown up and you'll be through the biting stage. Have fun.


----------



## Bodhi (Jan 1, 2010)

Crazy said:


> take lots of pics of her, she will grow quickly.


+1 on that sage advice! Before you know it you will have an adult size Vizsla with a puppy mind...


----------



## vizslandobes (Feb 9, 2010)

Crazy said:


> give her lots of toys as well, she can nip on them instead of you two ;D
> also, when she gets a little older and the teething starts she might get back into the nipping stage, we used ice cubes. we would give her as many as she wanted because it number the pain for her somewhat.
> 
> take lots of pics of her, she will grow quickly.


A chilly bone is a great toy to purchase while going through teething. Grady should start soon. 
You're girl is just a doll! And I second, the taking lots of pictures. I take a TON!


----------

